# at what age do ears stand up?



## Zora

I was just wondering what the typical age is for a GSD's ears to stand?


----------



## Dainerra

there is a section, under puppy, that deals with nothing but ears!  Really, it depends a lot on the dog and bloodline. Most pups ears will be up and down until they finish teething. I believe the deadline for taping ears is if they aren't standing by 4 months (some say 3)


----------



## sportsman1539

honestly, there is a big window for when they stand up. Anywhere from 8 weeks to 6 months. It seems like from reading alot of posts that most pups seem to first go up around 12 weeks but like i said, some never go up until they are completely done teething.


----------



## DougGeneration

I definitely agree that it does vary, with alot of factors too, but for sure it'll take more than a month.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

A lot depends on genetics. My bitch seems to have strong ears and puts that into her puppies. I also think size plays a part in it. I have a litter and the smallest females ears were up and stayed up at 4 weeks. The other two females were up by 7 wks, the males second ear finally came up to stay at 8 wks. I have seen puppies at 12 wks that didnt have both up yet, but within two weeks they were.

Some one mentioned diet playing a role in ear development. These puppies were raised on a raw diet and perhaps the bone in their food helped with giving the body the calcium and minerals needed to develop teeth and ears. I really have no idea though.


----------



## doggiedad

the dog i have now ears stood up at 5 months old.
before that they were doing the ear dance (up down and
all around). my last GSD ears stood up at 6 months.


----------



## MicheleMarie

My puppy had strong up ears at 10 weeks and the breeder said it was due to the raw diet. I am sure genetics plays a part too but nutrition I would assume more.


----------



## sportsman1539

yea my pups stood up at around 11 weeks. They have been really firm the whole time too and never gone now and shes 5 months now. But one of her siblings ears have been all over the place. They are standing but they are very soft. It just varies from puppy to puppy.


----------



## GSD_Xander

Xander's ears were up when we got him at I think 8 or 9 weeks. They did go up and down during teething but for the most part stayed up. 

It's totally normal though for some dogs ears to take awhile to come up. 

I kind of wish Xander had gone through some of the wonky ear stages some GSD pups go through - it's so cute when they have teepee ears 

What age is your puppy?


----------



## SamTheDog

Check out my thread about Sam, I have a week by week in there, sometimes day by day. Just put some up at 14 weeks. Alot of other people put their dogs pictures and ages in there too. This helped ease my worry!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/155670-my-pups-ears.html


----------



## GSDBESTK9

It depends on the puppy and genetics. We have a 4 week old litter of puppies right now and most all of them have their ears up already. It is the cutest thing. :wub: :rofl:
Some pups will get them up later, the rule of the thumb is that if they've been up once, they will always go back up. BUT if after 6 months old they have NEVER been up, then I would worry. The bigger the puppy is (thus bigger ears) the longer they will take to come up.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Ditto.

Zeus's ears went up at around 4 - 5 months old. Odin's were up at 10 weeks.


----------



## Dixie May

Dixie's ears were up at 8 weeks!
The vet told us to massage her ears until they were up, in order to strength the cartillage!


----------



## Peco

Bella's ears where up on her 8 week bday, i came home for lunch to let her out and when i walked in both ears where stright up. That didnt last long as they are now 3/4 the way up. I've also noticed that when i rub her ears she just loves it so i think the ^ massaging think is true.


----------



## prophecy

All of my sheps ears were standing by 13 weeks.FeNyx has very large ears and they have been up about 1 week.(she turns 12 weeks old next week) Beep was up by 8 weeks,mischa's were up by 7-8weeks,pip's went up at around 9 weeks ,but fell stayed down until 13weeks and are now 100% up(at almost 6 months)


----------



## MicheleMarie

mine were up and strong at 8 weeks and never faltered. (raw diet!)


----------



## Freestep

I once talked to a GSD breeder at a dog show about ears.... this was way back in the 1980's. He said some of his dogs wouldn't have erect ears until they were 18 months old, and he had a method of gluing foam curlers inside the ear to help them stand. Crazy! 

Most of my pups have had their ears up by about 12 weeks if not before. Of course they go through some really comical stages on the way up.


----------



## dazedtrucker

Axel's left ear just came up, 4 days now. He just turned 4 months. We were starting to wonder, because the other one has been firmly up over a month now  He's been on a raw diet since I brought him home at 8 weeks. 1st picture was 3 weeks ago, other pic was yesterday


----------



## kmarti32

Diesel's ears went up at about 19 weeks. They were up and down for about 6 weeks before that. I was starting to think they were not going to go up. Now he just needs to grow into them.


----------



## s14roller

I think mine were up at 4 months. I have seen others with ears up at 3 months. I think it really just depends on the dog. Mental simulation seems to help perk those ears up!


----------



## gagsd

6-8 weeks for mine.


----------



## JunosMom

Juno's ears have a mind of their own!! One goes up, One goes down, They both stay up. She is 12 weeks today, and they are standing up just fine...Let's wait till tomorrow!! aw:


----------



## samgreene7

This is Jerry Lee at 8 weeks


----------



## Ruger Monster

Ruger's ears have been up since about 8 weeks. One of his littermates ears were up at 5½ weeks. One of Ruger's ears flopped halfway down last week at around 12½ weeks. It went back up the next day. I want wonky ear stages!  They seem to be getting closer together since then though.... fingers crossed for touching/teepee ears lol!


----------



## Bella67

this thread is so old.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143

Bella67 said:


> this thread is so old.


Sometimes it's good to bring old threads back.


----------



## MrDubbe

Stryker is 9 wks and her ears are still down unless she is laying down.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## WhimsicalRain

Henry's were up two weeks ago and now they are both down and floppy as all get out. First one down, then the other. He is 4 months old. Its ridiculous that it is stressing me out, but it is. I hope this phase passes.


----------



## Dev_DeCoste

I've been very curious about this... My pup is a mix so I'm not sure how much that factors into this.. He is 9 months now and his ears are mostly floppy, though they do prop up occasionally it's only for a brief moment.. If it didn't mean or cause any health issues I would be perfectly fine if his ears stayed floppy..


----------

